# Rear spring spacers



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Pulled the rear end to begin underbody resto. Found these two spacers installed top of rear spring mounts. Does the presence of one taller indicate weak spring? body mount issue? Other?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Could be either or both. since your doing frame off bushings are covered so look at having frame specs/condition checked to be sure there isn't an issue.
If all checks out then look into new springs and all should be good. Most common problem is usually springs.


----------



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks, doing the bushings etc “frame on”. Don’t see any obvious distortion of the frame, so hopefully, body mounts/springs will correct any lean.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

How did the two coils compare when you stood them together after removal? I'd bet one is pretty sagged and the other is REALLY sagged. It is just the nature of the steel to relax with time and load, so if you were happy with the ride height of your car prior to this discovery, you should check to see why one is taller than the other. If the difference is in the two coils' height, you have much less to worry about regarding frame twist or other structural issues. Check manufacturer specs on a new pair of coils and see if they aren't supposed to be 1" and 2" (respectively) taller than the oldies you pulled out.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

you got some ******* engineerin' goin' on there fer sure.
Set the car rear on equal height jackstands same spot on the frame and measure the front.
Sometimes the sag is in the front too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

"A" frame sag, think about it, the higher percent of weight rides on the Drivers side. You have steering box, pump if power, brake booster and master cylinder, alternator, battery, and 200# + driver 100% of the time i'd guess about 300 lbs. only extra's on the passenger side is your spare tire and jack. Makes sense that over time that spring will wear out before the other. Looks like they wanted some tire clearance and while they were at it they raised the difference in the drivers side rather just getting a fresh set of springs.


----------

